# Do Dogs Hold Hands??



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

*You bet they do :becky:*








































*Smiling Boys:*






















*Check out Hank's tongue, lol:*













*Timber's tongue derp:*


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awwwwws how cute! Love all of the tongue actions too!


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

But of course they do


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

The first ones holding hands the second is hugging. Both very cute.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Herzo said:


> The first ones holding hands the second is hugging. Both very cute.



You are correct.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's double holding hands. I think there in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Herzo said:


> That's double holding hands. I think there in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


For almost 13 years


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures are all so precious!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Of course they do.......


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So cute lol!

They also spoon. Murph is the little spoon here (and I did NOT place his arm like that).


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

This thread makes me all melty.


----------

